# Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix discontinued?



## beefcks (Jan 30, 2015)

grail63 said:


> Anyone know if Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix has been discontinued? My local Home Depot and Lowes no longer carry it? I live in the desert so all they have is the organic soil with the water absorbing beads in it...


May be your area... You could have it shipped, but haven't heard of it being discontinued. My Lowes just got two skids of it in.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just picked up some wensday at Lowes my homedepot don't carry it I guess it depends where your at and what store you go too Call around I am sure someone in your area has it


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazon has it. They did discontinue the small bag.
Mine that I got from Amazon was one of three they had left.
But if you sift out all the wood/sticks you will need the larger bag anyway.
I am leaving in some of it in mine. Just taking out by hand instead of sifting
those larger pieces which likely would float up anyway.


----------



## Bishop61 (Oct 18, 2014)

I couldn't find it at Home Depot or Lowes... found plenty at Kmart... go figure.


----------



## grail63 (Feb 4, 2015)

Confirmed that both Home Depot and Lowes in my area are no longer able to order it. Checked several of both and they can't get it. I did find some at Kmart (Like only 2 stores left in Phoenix) they had a few of the small bags that were left over from last year at 8$ a pop....For future tanks I guess I am going to have to search for a different organic soil.


----------



## prasoonv (Jun 17, 2009)

Big lots in my area has it. So check if you have any Biglots nearby.


----------



## zaminter (Jan 24, 2015)

They still sell it. I think it's called nature's choice by miracle gro.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I was at Tractor Supply Co last week and they had a few bags of it.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I've found most stores near me consider this a seasonal item. Cant find it in the winter but they stock it in spring and summer. I've also noticed that since last year the packaging has changed a bit. Same stuff though.

Also, that is not the only brand of organic dirt out there. The name on the bag doesnt really matter. Just check the ingredient list. The things you want to watch out for and avoid are any sort of fertilizer and/or cow manure. I believe what makes the miracle grow a good choice is they specifically use "poultry litter" (a/k/a chicken poop!) instead of cow..byproduct. 

Heres the ingredient list on the back of the miracle grow bag I've got sitting around...


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I got lucky last year and a roommate gave me a 3 cubit yard bag of MGOCPS for free


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

BigLots by me had them too. Lowes and Home Depot did not have it


----------

